# The most beautiful watch I've ever owned...



## cipollawatchco (8 mo ago)

Pictures don't do this piece justice:

Hublot Aerofusion Orlinski Rose Gold Blue Skeleton, it's 1/200 in the world.

It's hard to describe just how gorgeous the gold is with how it's polished and how light hits it.

It probably won't stay in the collection for long, but I'm so happy to have it!


----------



## gstand (Mar 10, 2021)

Not too schizophrenic  :
The most beautiful watch I have ever owned!.....It probably won't stay in the collection for long


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

gstand said:


> Not too schizophrenic  :
> The most beautiful watch I have ever owned!.....It probably won't stay in the collection for long


Like the Tudor guy loving his Pelagos so much but still wants to sell it.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Also, signed up a week ago, 4 posts and talking about maybe letting go of a fancy watch? Where is @Seabee1 to handle this nonsense?


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

Cipolla Watch Co.

The Sales Corners over there >>>


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

very nice - wear it in good health!


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

For a watch that cost that much, I'd expect them to at least "clock" all the screws in the same direction? 
Utter lack of detail, sorry.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

So...this is a sales post?


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

It is very beautiful. Caseback image, please.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Interesting for sure.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

What about that other hublot from a couple of weeks ago, the rose gold conversation starter? Fall out of lust with it and so bought this here one? And what about that AP from last week? Can't tell if you're just bored and showing off or if you're flashing us your inventory and at some point you'll _suggest_ you're open to offers. Seems sus at the best, at worst an obvious business plan to move your merch


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks like it was designed and built by the extinguished team of Helen Keller, Ray Charles, Jose Feliciano and Stevie Wonder. They also did the sheetrocking on my house.


----------



## MissileExpert (Mar 18, 2018)

The different clocking of the bezel screws would activate the symmetry OCD in me. Glad you like it. Not my style.


----------



## TheoTheQ (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm going to go ahead and say it: if it truly is a beautiful watch, then the pictures _really_, _really _don't do it justice!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Interesting piece.


----------



## cipollawatchco (8 mo ago)

03hemi said:


> For a watch that cost that much, I'd expect them to at least "clock" all the screws in the same direction?
> Utter lack of detail, sorry.


I do agree. However it's minor and I find myself looking at the dial more when it's out of the watch roll haha


----------



## Djalexander32 (Aug 17, 2021)

Gold with the blue dial looks amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I wish I had less than 10 posts so I too, could comment in this thread.


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

how fascinating!


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

SSDD


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

then why are you selling it?








WatchPatrol: Community Powered Watch Search


Search hundreds of thousands of private watch sales across the entire watch enthusiast community.




www.watchpatrol.net







cipollawatchco said:


> I do agree. However it's minor and I find myself looking at the dial more when it's out of the watch roll haha


----------



## sea_urchin (Jun 4, 2015)

Always interesting to see a different sales tactic by a newbie, I hope this stays in your 'collection' for a very long time


----------



## WhiskeyTengu (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

he loves those watches this much









WatchPatrol: Community Powered Watch Search


Search hundreds of thousands of private watch sales across the entire watch enthusiast community.




www.watchpatrol.net







https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?s=544d93e9bc6179985c3ec7a62db93169&p=12208699#post12208699



OP is just advertising his stock under the pretense of oh how much he loves his new watch, I mean this new watch, no no I mean my other new forever watch....


----------



## Hard Learner (May 17, 2021)

Seabee1 said:


> he loves those watches this much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But at that price he may never sell it. After all Hublot is the most desirable brand right?


----------



## cwr (Apr 18, 2021)

Ì surmise he bought it on spec, hoping to sell it at a profit because it's 'limited'.


----------



## Ssak13 (4 mo ago)

Beautiful watch!


----------



## Ssak13 (4 mo ago)

BuyingTimeHorology said:


> thank you. I tried to post a timelapse of the movements over an hour long time span and it wouldnt upload. Truly love just staring at it


Can't blame you for that 🤣


----------

